# Fischer Woodstove Insert



## J&J (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Fischer wood stove inserts? My wife and I are looking at picking up a used one and thought I would ask here for thoughts.

John


----------



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

Fisher stoves are great! They will hold a fire a long time and controlled.

I have a free standing "Mama Bear" stove in my basement and we had one when I was growing up. They are not quite as efficient as the newer catalytic wood stoves built today, but they were a "top of the line" stove in their day.


----------



## longjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

J&J said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Fischer wood stove inserts? My wife and I are looking at picking up a used one and thought I would ask here for thoughts.
> 
> John


Does it have the ability to have a blower? We had a Timberline insert and it was sweet , but due to being a large fireplace we lost a lot of heat.http://woodburnfireplace.com/wp-content/uploads/timberline_wood_stove1.jpg
this link shows a pic of one like ours, the doors both wide open ,had a screen that fie very snug giving a safe open fireplace feel, i always saved some cherry knots and chunks for Christmas day. The fire would roar and pop and crackle, i can smell the cherry now ( oh sorry got carried away)..........good luck


----------

